# Cbr



## concrete man (4 ديسمبر 2006)

ممكن تساعدني اخي في تجربة في مختبر التربة و اسم هذه التجربة هو 
california bearing ratio cbr
و ان تعطيني الاستخدام الهندسي لها و العوامل التي تؤثر عليها و عن اثر الكثافة الجافة

ضروري يا اخوة و يا اخوات


----------



## descovery_2000 (4 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز
المسالة بسيطة جدا
cbr هي الكثافة المختبرية للمادة سواء كانت subbase او subgrade توضع المادة على ثلاث طبقا تمع الدق بالهمر وتجفف وهناك معادلات نستخرج الكثافة المختبري وتقارب مع الكثافة الحقلية وبعد ذلك من قسمة واحدة على الاخرى نسخرج نسبة الحدل 
وان شاء الله اجد لك موقع هذة الفحص
ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## sail (5 ديسمبر 2006)

هنا رابط اعتقد انة يفيدك و لكنة الانجليزية
www.highwaysmaintenance.com/cbrtext.htm


----------



## descovery_2000 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز 
اليك هذا الرابط عن ميكانيكية التربة وفحوصاتها المختبرية
http://sbe.napier.ac.uk/esm/index.html 
عسى فية الفائدة 
ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## concrete man (5 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي و الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## smasem66 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

ما ذكره الاخ ديسكفري لا يمت بصله لتجربه كاليفورنيا لتربه الطرق

فما ذكره هو اختبار بروكتور SPT
اما تجربه كاليفورنيا فهي مختله تماما فهي تجربه لتعيين قدره تحمل التربه على الاجهادات تحت طبقه الرصف وليس الغرض منها تعيين الكثافه الجافه والمحتو المائي الامثل للتربه المدموكه كما في بروكتور او الدمك النسبي كما في تجربه المخروط الرملي

فتجربه كاليفور نيا ملخصها انك بعد ان تقوم باختبار العينه على جهاز بروكتور المعدل MPT وخطواته باختصار هي
تقوم بوضع التربه على خمس طبقات ثم تضع طبقه رابعه من حمل مماثل لحمل الرصف المقدر او 10 باوند ايهما اكبر
وهذا الحمل سيكون المنداله التي ستسقط على التربه من ارتفاع 18 بوصه نقريبا على كل طبقه من الخمس طبقات حتى تمام دمكها بعدد 55 ضربه في وعائ اسطواني بقطر 6 بوصه

بعد اتمام اختبار MPT على نفس العينه نقوم بتعريضها لحمل اختراق مركز قدره 10 باوند او وزن طبقه الرصف ايهما اكبر ويكون الحمل على شكل قضيب دئري مساحه مقطعه 3 بوصه مربعه
يتم قياس الاختراق الحادث مع الحمل وتسجيله
يتم ذياده الحمل حتى يحدث اختراق للقضيب في التربه مقداره 0.025 بوصه وقياس الحمل المناظر لهذا الاختراق
ثم يتم ذيادة الحمل حتى يحدث اختراق قدره 0.05 بوصه وقياس الحمل المناظر

وهكذا ناخذ قرائات عند هذه الاختراقات واحمالها المناظره المسببه لها
0.025 
0.05
.0.075
0.1
0.2
0.3
0.4
0.5
وجميع قياسات الاختراق بالبوصه والاحمال بالرطل
ثم نحسب الاجهاد المناظر لكل حمل من الاحمال المسببه للاختراقات السابقه
والاجهاد = القوه /المساحه
والمساحه عندنا ثابته وهي مساحه القضيب 3 بوصه مربعه
ثم نرسم علاقه بين الاجهاد المؤثر على الرأسي والاختراق الحادث للقضيب في التربه على الافقي
نقوم بعمل بعض التصحيحات البسيطه على المنحنى
ثم نحصل من المنحنى على قيم مصححه لاجهادات عند 0.1 و 0.2 بوصه اختراق s1 , s2 
نحسب الرقم CBR عنج هاتين القيمتين كالتالي
CBR for 0.1 = (s1/1000)*100
CBR for 0.2 = (s2/1500)*100
وهذه المعادلات لوحدات اجهاد Psi
ناخذ الرقم الاكبر منهما ويكون هو الخاص بالعينه المدروسه

اما بالنسبه للاستخدام الهندسي لها فهي تحدد قدره تحمل التربه للاجهادات المسببه للاختراق الواقعه عليها وهي تشابه تأثير منطقه الاتصال contact area لعجله لاطار السياره اثناء سيره على الاسفلت وتستخدم لتعيين سمك طبقه التاسيس اللازمه وسمك الاسفلت اللازم في الطرق والمطارات

وطبعا العوامل التي تؤثر عليها مثلها مثل اي تربه اخري يتمثل في نوع التربه ومكوناتها ووجود مواد عضيه بها ام لا ومحتواها المائي وتماسك التربه وتلاصقها

اما عن ظاثر المحتوى المائي الجاف فهو مهم لكننا هنا كما ذكرت نحدد المحتوى المائي الامثل لعينه باختبار بوكتور المعدل اولا ثم بعد ذلك نقوم باختبار التربه تحت محتواها المائي الامثل 

فكما تعملم ان المحتوى المائي له اثر كبير في جودة الدمك بالحقل 

اتمنى ان اكون وضحت الفكره ولو بشكل عام ولو اردت معرفه التفاصيل عليك بمرجع توضيحي شامل اذا كنت تعمل في مجال الطرق والمطارات او التربه والاساسات


----------



## concrete man (6 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور جدا اخي


----------



## descovery_2000 (6 ديسمبر 2006)

smasem66 قال:


> ما ذكره الاخ ديسكفري لا يمت بصله لتجربه كاليفورنيا لتربه الطرق
> 
> فما ذكره هو اختبار بروكتور SPT
> اما تجربه كاليفورنيا فهي مختله تماما فهي تجربه لتعيين قدره تحمل التربه على الاجهادات تحت طبقه الرصف وليس الغرض منها تعيين الكثافه الجافه والمحتو المائي الامثل للتربه المدموكه كما في بروكتور او الدمك النسبي كما في تجربه المخروط الرملي
> ...



ياصلة استاذي العزيز
cbr مفعومة عندنا في العراق
هي الكثافة المختبرية للمادة
وتقارن مع الكثافة الحقلية
5 سنوات خبرة المركز القومي للمختبرات الانشائية 
ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## smasem66 (8 ديسمبر 2006)

يمكن الله اعلم بما عندكم في العراق

لكن اذا فتحت أي مرجع عالمي او مرجع كاليفورنيا نفسه صاحبه هذا الاختبار يتجد ان الاختبار اسمه 
California Bearing Ratio
والذي اختصاره CBR

اما ما تتحدث انت عنه من مقارنه الكثافه المخبريه مع الكثافه الحقليه فهو أمر اخر يسمى الدمك النسبي Rc
Relative Compaction
وهو معامل يمثل خارج قسمه الدمك في الحق على الدمك في المعمل من تجربه بروكتور والذي لا يجب ان يقل عن 95% باي حال

اليس هذا هو الاختبار الصحيح اخي ديسكوفري حسب الكود الامريكي او حسب ال AASHTO
لان هذه هي مراجعنا في على الطرق والتربه للتاسيس


----------



## ISL (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*فحص Cbr*

السلام عليكم:-

جاءت تسمية هذا الفحص نسبة الى قسم الطرق في ولاية كالفورنيا الامريكية, ويهدف هذا الفحص الى معرفة قابلية التربة بان تكون base او sub-base او غيرها من طبقات التي تتكون منها الطريق.
ويمكن تلخيص مبدا هذا الفحص كما يلي:-
يتم غرز أداة قياسية اسطوانية الشكل (مكبس) في تربة مدموكة وبسرعة محددة, ومن خلال العلاقة بين قوة الغرز او مقاومة الغرز ( المسافة) يمكن ايجاد نسب تحمل كاليفورنيا(CBR)

وتعرف قيمة نسب تحمل كاليفورنيا(CBR) بانها النسبة بين الاحمال اللازمة لغرز المكبس الاسطواني ( مساحة 19.4 سم2( 3 انش مربع) مسافة معينة داخل عينة مدموكة من التربة لها رطوبة وكثافة معينتين , وبين الاحمال القياسية اللازمة لغرز المكبس لنفس العمق من عينة قياسية من الاحجار المكسرة
نسبة تحمل كالفورنيا =( الحمل الذي لزم لاحداث قيمة الغرز / الحمل القياسي لاحداث الغرز)*100% في عينة مدموكة ويتم رسم علاقة بين قيم الغرز والاحمال الواقعة عل العينة ومن خلال العلاقة نستطيع حساب قيم الحمل علة مسافة 5 ملم ومنها نحدد قيم الحمل عند قيمة هذه الغرز


----------



## بسام اليمني (22 مارس 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذه المعلومات الشيقة وبارك الله بجهودكم


----------



## ابوبكر احمد (6 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا النقاش الثر الذي افادنا جميعا ولكن لي سؤال حول الكثافة الحقلية باستخدام طريقة ازاحة الرمل


----------

